# Betty Crocker Bake-n-Fill Pan



## htc (Jan 9, 2005)

Has anyone used this? How do you like it?  Is it worth it?  Thx!


----------



## LEFSElover (Jan 11, 2005)

htc, only seen it one the commercials.  I've thougth it sounded like a good idea but have no personal or useable experience to help you make your decision.


----------



## middie (Jan 12, 2005)

htc... try it and let us know. i only saw it once 
on a t.v. commercial. i thought it was a neat idea
but i don't think it would be something that i would buy.
i don't bake enough to use one.


----------

